# Pregnyl and late period



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

I have just completed my 1st cycle of IUI on Puregon and Buserelin.  I had my HCG shot on Sat Jan 30th and then a follow up shot 
a week later on Sat Feb 6th.  I am now on day 15 past ovulation (taking the day of ovulation pains and insemination as day 1) and I still have no signs of a period.

My usual cycles would have me showing some signs of bleeding by now (but not full flow).  Is the fact that the Pregnyl is still not out of my system responsible for the delay in my period starting.  I am getting no pregnancy symptoms and am still getting a positive on an ovulation test.  Will my period not begin until after the Pregnyl is completely out of my system??  

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I am driving myself mad and can't HPT until Wednesday am!! 

Regards

Carol xx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello,
All of the drugs you have used could cause a delay, but so could a pregnancy!
I know it drives you to despair. Only another 2 days.
Best of luck!
Prija


----------



## CHarwood (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for the response.  I tested on Wed am and got a BFP!!!  Given my previous history I am hoping and praying that my period is delayed for a good 9 months!!!!  Thanks again!!


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Fabulous,
I was hoping for that!!
Prija


----------

